# Solved: Redirecting network users to a local web server when they open their web brow



## tech.jk (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey,
i want to make a portal for all the network users so that when they open their web browsers and are about to start surfing the web, the router will redirect them to a local web server.

is there any way of doing this? e.g at McDonald's, and other free wifi hotspots where they redirect you to a login page, portal, etc.

and since it's going to be anonymous use (we're not connecting to the internet) we're not considering getting them to punch in the URL themselves.

any ideas?
thanks in advance

P.S i sorta need it for this friday.

thanks.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

It's not a very robust solution, but you could set the home page as the desired page for each computer.  Otherwise, you'll need either software on the network or software on each computer.


----------



## tech.jk (Aug 5, 2007)

hmmm yes, but that mean i would have to configure each and every device MANUALLY.

the solution, as you pointed out, was not that robust. true. it's because it's going to be like a visitor system...


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

What you are looking for acutally has a name. It's called a 'captive portal'. Most captive portals work with your DHCP server.

See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captive_portal

Googling around for 'captive portal' brings up lots of results, as well.

(This isn't really 'Web Design & Development'; you may get better answers for this type of question in a Networking-related section.)


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

briealeida said:


> What you are looking for acutally has a name. It's called a 'captive portal'.


Perfect. :up: The page even lists a number of software captive portals.  The difficulty with this is that you have to install software on the router, which can be difficult if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## tech.jk (Aug 5, 2007)

Eriksrocks said:


> Perfect. :up: The page even lists a number of software captive portals.  The difficulty with this is that you have to install software on the router, which can be difficult if you don't know what you're doing.


i'm thinking, with my level of experience i should be able to do the job as long as there's no soldering cos i suck at that 

marking it as solved... for now


----------

